# [SOLVED] iertutil.dll



## pomchika (Mar 8, 2011)

Yesterday I decided to uninstall Internet explorer because I have Firefox. Now everytime I reboot my computer, it says that iertutil.dll is missing and explorer.exe doesn't work. I've tried reinstallling Internet explorer and it doesn't works. What do?


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: iertutil.dll*

The first thing I'd suggest is to open a command prompt window (START>ACCESSORIES>COMMAND PROMPT. In that window, type *sfc /scannow*. Try that and when it's complete, reboot your system.

Good day!

Mike


----------



## pomchika (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: iertutil.dll*

It didn't work, have any other suggestions ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: iertutil.dll*

Hi try using system restore to a point prior to your uninstall


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: iertutil.dll*

Re-install Windows. Internet Explorer is integrated into the operating system and it's files are often required by Windows functions even when you're not using it for web-browsing.
You are not supposed to uninstall it.


----------



## pomchika (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: iertutil.dll*



joeten said:


> Hi try using system restore to a point prior to your uninstall


 I tried %systemroot%\system32\restore\rstrui.exe, and Windows said that it can't do it because it needs iertutil.dll.


pip22 said:


> Re-install Windows. Internet Explorer is integrated into the operating system and it's files are often required by Windows functions even when you're not using it for web-browsing.
> You are not supposed to uninstall it.


 Reinstalling Windows is not really an option for me because I got a lot of important files.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: iertutil.dll*

Hi try here How to reinstall or repair Internet Explorer in Windows 7, Windows Vista, and Windows XP


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: iertutil.dll*

Hi

Have you tried searching for the file on your hard drive?
If you do this you must search for system and hidden files and folders.
You might want to start the search in C:\Windows\System32\DLLCache
If you find the file copy it to C:\Windows\System32.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: iertutil.dll*

Go to another computer, browse to* C:\Windows\System32* and copy *iertutil.dll *to a flash drive. Plug the Flash drive in on this computer and paste it in the same location.


----------



## pomchika (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: iertutil.dll*



joeten said:


> Hi try here How to reinstall or repair Internet Explorer in Windows 7, Windows Vista, and Windows XP


 I can't go there since explorer.exe doesn't work.

I also tried to import it from a flash drive but there's another error wich says "
The ordinal 681 could not be located in the dynamic link library iertutil.dll"

I also tried re-install internet explorer 8 but It's kind of messed up. It says I have it but I don't really have it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: iertutil.dll*

If you have the file on a Flash Drive. Open it up and copy the file. then Press *CTRL+ALT+DEL* start the *Task Manager.* Go to *File/New Task(RUN)* and type *C:\Windows\System32 *and paste the file there. Or if have downloaded IE8 save it to the Flash Drive and run it from Task Manager


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: iertutil.dll*

Hi Pomchika,

If what spunk.funk suggested doesn't work, try the following:

If you can boot from your original OS cd, you could also try the REPAIR function. You would follow all the steps as if you were installing Windows again and at some point during those initial steps you'll be able to select what you want to do....Install, Repair, etc. 

And yet another option would be to boot into the Recovery Console (using the same method as above) and it will eventually open up a command prompt window. From there, type *chkdsk c: /r*.

Good day.

Mike


----------



## pomchika (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: iertutil.dll*



Jeepfreek said:


> If you can boot from your original OS cd, you could also try the REPAIR function. You would follow all the steps as if you were installing Windows again and at some point during those initial steps you'll be able to select what you want to do....Install, Repair, etc.


Thanks! Everything is fine now. I LOVE YOU !!!111111oneone You just saved my life! xoxoxo


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Great less us know the steps you took so others may who have the same problem may learn.


----------



## Michael_Larsen (Apr 25, 2005)

Happy to help! Glad your system is happy again! 

Have a great weekend! :wave:

Mike


----------



## pomchika (Mar 8, 2011)

Like Jeepfreek said, put your Windows CD, restart computer, press F8 a couple of times, boot from CD, select install Windows, select your Windows partition, press R to repair. It worked perfectly for me.


----------

